# Nails needs a spanking



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

Really the only other time I got excited was over that satan schmuck but...
I know I do some unkosher things( and brag) but who is next to tell him he needs to comply?
Personally, I am not sure I beleive his claim, I hope am I am right. Personally I hated when I saw those idiots I knew do it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 4, 2008)

Well it was not Nels who cut the tree, but is old mange. It was probably a retop and daddy'o probably just cut them all lower so he could make fewer cuts.

Nels just did the cleanup on that one.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Well it was not Nels who cut the tree, but is old mange. It was probably a retop and daddy'o probably just cut them all lower so he could make fewer cuts.
> 
> Nels just did the cleanup on that one.



To quote dear brother Nails " yo ,blank, the game is over here!" This is concerning his , albeit manly but stupid, practice of freeclimbing. A deadlier sin then I could ever committ.
Screw the maple.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 4, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Well it was not Nels who cut the tree, but is old mange. It was probably a retop and daddy'o probably just cut them all lower so he could make fewer cuts.
> 
> Nels just did the cleanup on that one.


 Old mange, lol. That was a typo right? Asplundh baby, lol.


----------



## newb (Nov 4, 2008)

Come on, those pics were meant for the joke thread...right? Otherwise he must have quite the set of grapes to post those. Pete


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

I earlier said I wasn't so sure its true; the freeclimbing, the hatrack, the drinking warm beer, the teaching at the school,etc.
I don't know exactly what you might call starting some chit like that on an internet forum like this but I doubt he would want to try it.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Dan! Hey just take a few hit's off your bong and relax, next time you have a problem with me send me a PM instead of starting some childish thread. If I said or posted something that wasn't true, I ask you to prove it.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Hi Dan! Hey just take a few hit's off your bong and relax, next time you have a problem with me send me a PM instead of starting some childish thread. If I said or posted something that wasn't true, I ask you to prove it.



So you ARE a freeclimbing, warm beer drinking, then go try to tell the kids at the Ag school all about it schmuck?
No PM... open forum... you should meet Kevin. 
If I was on a crew with a guy who thought it was fine to freeclimb and someone tried to tell him not to cause it was a real bad thing to do I would do what I did to one of my best friends who kept shooting drugs in his veins and that is to walk away. 
I tried first but Hey, its more of your problem than mine. Actually guys who do what you do DO make guys like me look bad and I am no freakin angel. Have fun with that, see ya.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 4, 2008)

For the "open forum" record I like my beer cold, but don't complain. I don't know how what I do makes you look bad, buy I am not gonna argue.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Hi Dan! Hey just take a few hit's off your bong and relax, next time you have a problem with me send me a PM instead of starting some childish thread. If I said or posted something that wasn't true, I ask you to prove it.



Oh and: Yo what ballpark are you in? The game is over here. Its about freeclimbing and yeah, I had a hard time beleiving it when you said it. You also said you had tons of line clearing training? Uh huh?
Also Nails? THAT CHIT AIN"T GOOD ENOUGH EITHER. Go back to hacksville where sorrily it seems that's really where you belong. Its Ok though cause I saw this coming a mile away.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 4, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Well it was not Nels who cut the tree, but is old mange. It was probably a retop and daddy'o probably just cut them all lower so he could make fewer cuts.
> 
> Nels just did the cleanup on that one.



Correct John, I only cut the firewood out and left, not that it matters who did what. My brother climbed it, and it was never topped before. Those are the facts.


----------



## juststumps (Nov 4, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> For the "open forum" record I like my beer cold, but don't complain. I don't know how what I do makes you look bad, buy I am not gonna argue.



i like cold beer, too !!!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> For the "open forum" record I like my beer cold, but don't complain. I don't know how what I do makes you look bad, buy I am not gonna argue.



If you ask me how I will tell you and then you might see. You have to ask and if you don't then forget it. I am not here to argue by any stretch. I just tell it from my point of veiw and laugh... sometimes I get pissed...bong or not.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 4, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Oh and: Yo what ballpark are you in? The game is over here. Its about freeclimbing and yeah, I had a hard time beleiving it when you said it. You also said you had tons of line clearing training? Uh huh?
> Also Nails? THAT CHIT AIN"T GOOD ENOUGH EITHER. Go back to hacksville where sorrily it seems that's really where you belong. Its Ok though cause I saw this coming a mile away.




Well Dan, it's safe to say you can take a good look in the mirror and call yourself dillusional. You are dead wrong.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Well Dan, it's safe to say you can take a good look in the mirror and call yourself dillusional. You are dead wrong.



Howz that? You don't see me up there with no rope thinking I am king chit.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 4, 2008)

treemandan said:


> If you ask me how I will tell you and then you might see. You have to ask and if you don't then forget it. I am not here to argue by any stretch. I just tell it from my point of veiw and laugh... sometimes I get pissed...bong or not.



How?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 4, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Howz that? You don't see me up there with no rope thinking I am king chit.



That king chit stuff is all in your head, I never said I thought I was and I don't. I do what it takes and strive for excellence in all aspects of things that I can control. I like to goof around, but am actually very humble. I do what I can, push myself, and never sell myself short.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> That king chit stuff is all in your head, I never said I thought I was and I don't. I do what it takes and strive for excellence in all aspects of things that I can control. I like to goof around, but am actually very humble.



Same here buddy, humble actually.
So you asked:
Why do you freeclimb? Let me try to explain, tell me if I am wrong. You do it cause its faster and easier which means less time. If it wasn't you wouldn't do it unless you did think you were king chit.
By the way, you really have no idea what's in my head but it wouldn't surprise me to know I know what's in yours. truth is nobody knows what is inside my head, not even me BUT
when I take the extra time to set up nice and tight like a proffesional should do and then some guy just comes along and CONANS it like you do well the man paying the wages looks for you over me.
So that is how you make me look bad. You can't tell me how smart you are if you don't know that simple thing. its like a builder who wants to build a house with no footer. Sure, it can be done but no professional would do it that way.
I did not always have the right people teaching me and since I didn't really know much back then I couldn't really tell the good from the bad. I was not stupid enough (close to it though) to follow guys like Kevin Moore to the hospital for a plastic hip ( he was my age back then). 
I did risk my life plenty but this was not a professional thing. This work people like to construe as professional ( even me) and like them I want to go home at 5, not take an idiot to the hospital.
I guess with all your training they didn't mention the cycle times to failure when you freeclimb. It does vary with each person but still when a guy looks at the guy raping a tree faster than me who isn't tied in right and says to me " What took you so long?" I get PISSED.
Heck, one reason I never freclimbed more than a few feet off the ground was because there might have been the slimest of chances some newb sort would give my rope a tug... Yeah I have seen that too. And who knows the abilties of a rabid squerill. wait til you find that hornets nest, you might wish you had a line on then.
This is not argueing this is talking and relating. If you could give me (but you can't) a valid point I would listen and that is finally that.
I said " you don't look very well, you need help". He said " I am fine its nothing i can't handle." I left while he rolled off the filthy couch into a pile of puke and rot dripping a few drops of blood as the needle fell out of his arm.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> LOL!



yeah, that's called a rope Dan. 

Tested, tried and true, Its by far the same thing but thanks for jumping in. I have missed you. Are there any other points you would like to make? Is there some reason you think I would not listen to you? There is not.


----------



## custom8726 (Nov 4, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Same here buddy, humble actually.
> So you asked:
> Why do you freeclimb? Let me try to explain, tell me if I am wrong. You do it cause its faster and easier which means less time. If it wasn't you wouldn't do it unless you did think you were king chit.
> By the way, you really have no idea what's in my head but it wouldn't surprise me to know I know what's in yours. truth is nobody knows what is inside my head, not even me BUT
> ...




You and Jim Morrison would have got along good, You both seem a little nuts and kinda look alike in your OLD SCHOOL pics. Lol!!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> You and Jim Morrison would have got along good, You both seem a little nuts and kinda look alike in your OLD SCHOOL pics. Lol!!



Yeah, but I have a rope tied in.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 4, 2008)

Dan, let me tell you a little something about myself. I only talk about what I know, and don't pretend to know stuff that I don't. If I ever claimed anything, you can take it to the bank. 

Something else, I don't care what people think of me. Good or bad, if a topic arrises that I have experience with, I give my opinion. After all, that's what forums are for. You can't bully me, I used to be one.

Dan my woodsheds are full and here's a picture to prove it in case you don't believe what I say.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Just pointing out the irony of a guy that would srt off of a 2 inch ball on a hitch giving another guy hell for free climbing.



No irony bubba. I told you the knot was fine, it was, and I even asked you what you thought would break on the hitch. Have you ever seen a hitch come off? Its not like I don't inspect the things I do and the things I use.
This IS way different than that anyway. I admited the poor choice of knots... that means at least i had a rope.
I guess you've not seen a whole lot of rock climbing. I might be wrong and you have so then you would know but it doesn't seem like you do. All you want to do is break my balls anyway Dan and to that I say " GOOD FREAKIN LUCK"
Not once since our reunion have you given me one shread that was actually usable... and I was only just asking.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Dan, let me tell you a little something about myself. I only talk about what I know, and don't pretend to know stuff that I don't. If I ever claimed anything, you can take it to the bank.
> 
> Something else, I don't care what people think of me. Good or bad, if a topic arrises that I have experience with, I give my opinion. After all, that's what forums are for. You can't bully me, I used to be one.
> 
> Dan my woodsheds are full and here's a picture to prove it in case you don't believe what I say.



I think you missed it again, I do beleive you, that is the problem. Who is going to fill the woodshed when you slip and there is nothing to catch you? 
I explained Nails, now you have to get up and wipe the puke off your face. That is if you want to. How much life insurance do you carry anyway?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 4, 2008)

Dan, I didn't miss a thing. Let's put this thing to rest, I will admit I had fun. I don't know if you drink at all but let's have a "COLD" one .


----------



## JTinaTree (Nov 4, 2008)

Dont stop now fellas this is pretty entertaining and nails, thats a but load of firewood..... I presume you have a outdoor Taylor Wood stove or something similar??


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Dan, I didn't miss a thing. Let's put this thing to rest, I will admit I had fun. I don't know if you drink at all but let's have a "COLD" one .



I didn't start this thread to to bully, bash nor beat you. I wanted me and your peers to make you stop your bad practice and that only. 
I know the game, you can see I don't play, you can hear I don't. You were playing that game, Huh? trying to? No. I like to have fun, I like to blather on about the insanities of the work, not really playing games but most people get that impression at first. My first impression of most people? Well I had a feeling we might be talking about this.
We don't really know each other on the site, we can't always hear the conotations behind what a man says, you can't see his expression, you can't see me crying when I remembered watching Kevin land on his elbows... for the second time. 
I guess I want my words I write to sound like poetry for some mad reason. I guess Tomtrees would say " no climb tree no rope no good" But that is him and even that takes a little thinking to understand.
No , my friend, I am not one to want to scold, troll, or act to tough and you better beleive that I sure as chit don't care what anyone thinks of me either! Hey, if a guy said that who was running for prez i would vote for him! 
Now Treeco had a point... with the hitch I used to catch that dam bird. I tried to impress upon him the fact that The Dan went over that set-up more than twice and I knew. He then says" hey its your life!" but that's it, no more. Here i am telling this guy I don't see a problem but if you do you telling my would be good. I think he thought I was just acting like so many other tough bragging tree guys he has met along the way. I can see why he thought so. I am like you Nails, I like the sting of truth, not the agony of changing the subject and beating around the bush. Me tough? Sure i guess, sometimes but I don't measure it on the scale of " you have to be tough if you are going to be stupid." Heck, I would probably love the high if I could get past the fear and stupidity of sticking a needle in my arm.( that might take some thinking but don't you agree?)


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

plus the thought of my hand cracking off your naked dare-e-air kinda got my jumpy.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 4, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I didn't start this thread to to bully, bash nor beat you. I wanted me and your peers to make you stop your bad practice and that only.
> I know the game, you can see I don't play, you can hear I don't. You were playing that game, Huh? trying to? No. I like to have fun, I like to blather on about the insanities of the work, not really playing games but most people get that impression at first. My first impression of most people? Well I had a feeling we might be talking about this.
> We don't really know each other on the site, we can't always hear the conotations behind what a man says, you can't see his expression, you can't see me crying when I remembered watching Kevin land on his elbows... for the second time.
> I guess I want my words I write to sound like poetry for some mad reason. I guess Tomtrees would say " no climb tree no rope no good" But that is him and even that takes a little thinking to understand.
> ...



Dan, I understand your feelings for your buddy that got hurt. I know it probably makes you sick in the gut. I am truly sorry about that.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 4, 2008)

JTinaTree said:


> Dont stop now fellas this is pretty entertaining and nails, thats a but load of firewood..... I presume you have a outdoor Taylor Wood stove or something similar??



No, just and indoor woodstove. I sell the rest. I do it as a hobby and for exercise, got woodchips in the veins ya know.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 4, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Dan, I understand your feelings for your buddy that got hurt. I know it probably makes you sick in the gut. I am truly sorry about that.



Nails, I was crying for me not for him. I was mad at him for constantly putting me in positions that made him my liability. If you want to freeclimb then it serves you right. 
My convictions are for mine alone, for my kid to know I am coming home, for my wife not to worry, for me not to bleed. I do share them with and for you.
I totally thought Treeco would have the treepolice at your doorstep for this. I would if I could.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 4, 2008)

treemandan said:


> plus the thought of my hand cracking off your naked dare-e-air kinda got my jumpy.



You better wear gloves, I don't want you to cut yourself on that jagged steel.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 4, 2008)

What do you think Oldirty, that's a lot of reading in one sitting aint it?


----------



## oldirty (Nov 5, 2008)

lol.


ive been checking in on this one here and there.


you a grown ass man and will make whatever decision you got to so telling you what to do is out the question. 

but 

rarely will you catch me above the first branch not tied in.


to each their own brother. you know that.


seriously though, staying tied in is the best way to stay in the tree.


other than that bud, keep filling that shed up with the firewood. supposed to be a tough one this year.


stay safe fellas.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 5, 2008)

oldirty said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> ive been checking in on this one here and there.
> ...




Good to hear from ya OD, flawless as usual, lol. I gotta to go to bed now, gotta flop a big Silver in the morning, more firewood!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 5, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> You better wear gloves, I don't want you to cut yourself on that jagged steel.



Yeah yeah, all the guys say that... at first.
So anyway tell me why you freeclimb? Seriously. Its not like I want to bait you to berate you.
There are a lot of gray areas in something so black and white as life and death.
I told me wife I am slower now cause my list of prechecks I have to do with every step has gotten so big and that is just getting to the YMCA! And once again to show us all how important the precheck is... and that comes with EVERY STEP...take a peek...again...







... and up from the ground came a bubblin crude! I did think i was responsible for this mess cause I left the old pipes in and until I was proven otherwise I was real mad at myself. truth is I was responsible for always taking a step back, looking at things with many perspectives, making choices and being dead on.
Me too, if I don't know I ask but that still don't mean i know cause someone told me.

Really everybody does think I got something going on in the head, that's cause I am real busy counting cycles to failure, all the time, with everything. 
I picked my kid up at school today, her mother let her take the jump rope in the car, just the other day a little girl had her hand ripped off cause she let it get wrapped in the wheels. I don't want to find out if I am that tough. 


Have a bong and relax? Not really going to work here for me, anywhere else for the record.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 5, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Yeah yeah, all the guys say that... at first.
> So anyway tell me why you freeclimb? Seriously. Its not like I want to bait you to berate you.
> There are a lot of gray areas in something so black and white as life and death.
> I told me wife I am slower now cause my list of prechecks I have to do with every step has gotten so big and that is just getting to the YMCA! And once again to show us all how important the precheck is... and that comes with EVERY STEP...take a peek...again...
> ...



Why do I freeclimb? That is the question. It's against my better judgement to tell you but, what's one more for old times sake.

I like the freedom of movement, speed, smoothness, and not being restricted. I like it when you have a lot of branches or the diameter is perfect like 12"-24". Just a straight shot to the top, tie in and go to work from there. I always have my climbing line clipped to my saddle and a buckstrap on a side D in case I hit a bad spot or want to stop for something. It's just how I have done it since I was young. This whole presetting a climbing line thing is still pretty new. I do like having the option though, cause looking back I climbed some nasty chit that I would prefer to shoot a line on these days.

That's it.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 5, 2008)

oldirty said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> ive been checking in on this one here and there.
> ...



The best way to stay in a tree? here I was all along thinking it was the only way. I guess I nevevr told the story how ( I don't know his name but I did see it) popped out of the bucket?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 5, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Why do I freeclimb? That is the question. It's against my better judgement to tell you but, what's one more for old times sake.
> 
> I like the freedom of movement, speed, smoothness, and not being restricted. I like it when you have a lot of branches or the diameter is perfect like 12"-24". Just a straight shot to the top, tie in and go to work from there. I always have my climbing line clipped to my saddle and a buckstrap on a side D in case I hit a bad spot or want to stop for something. It's just how I have done it since I was young. This whole presetting a climbing line thing is still pretty new. I do like having the option though, cause looking back I climbed some nasty chit that I would prefer to shoot a line on these days.
> 
> That's it.



Truly a bullheaded statement. of course you can do what you will but will you just try this, its really easy: shoot a line, run one end through some sort of belay device and tie the other to you. Dad can mind the slack and you can rape the maples. if dad keeps letting the slack drop between your feet do this: "YO, you f-ing a-hole, keep that dam rope tight before I come down there and jam a spike through your eye!" Try it that way. Then we will see just how tough you are
trust me when I say your better judgement really ain't all that great. why would it be agaisnt it to tell my why anyway? Stop playing.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 5, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Truly a bullheaded statement. of course you can do what you will but will you just try this, its really easy: shoot a line, run one end through some sort of belay device and tie the other to you. Dad can mind the slack and you can rape the maples. if dad keeps letting the slack drop between your feet do this: "YO, you f-ing a-hole, keep that dam rope tight before I come down there and jam a spike through your eye!" Try it that way. Then we will see just how tough you are
> trust me when I say your better judgement really ain't all that great. why would it be agaisnt it to tell my why anyway? Stop playing.




Yes, that's what I do when I need to. I like to leave the Blakes Hitch hooked up and let the pulley tend it as the old man holds the rope. Kick a bull in the nuts? no, I wouldn't go there.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> No, just and indoor woodstove. I sell the rest. I do it as a hobby and for exercise, got woodchips in the veins ya know.



Do you have many problems with ants in and around that wood?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 6, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> Do you have many problems with ants in and around that wood?



No, not at all. I suppose the winter kill around here keeps that in check pretty well.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 6, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> No, not at all. I suppose the winter kill around here keeps that in check pretty well.



And not keeping any rotten wood helps too

Ants here will not disturb wood piles if they are well stacked, the occasional moist rotten piece will attract the smaller species. I've not seen carpenter ants in well kept piles or sheds.


----------



## LTREES (Nov 6, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Why do I freeclimb? That is the question. It's against my better judgement to tell you but, what's one more for old times sake.
> 
> I like the freedom of movement, speed, smoothness, and not being restricted. I like it when you have a lot of branches or the diameter is perfect like 12"-24". Just a straight shot to the top, tie in and go to work from there. I always have my climbing line clipped to my saddle and a buckstrap on a side D in case I hit a bad spot or want to stop for something. It's just how I have done it since I was young. This whole presetting a climbing line thing is still pretty new. I do like having the option though, cause looking back I climbed some nasty chit that I would prefer to shoot a line on these days.
> 
> That's it.



I climb the same way, it depends on how comfortable I am in the tree. I'd rather trust my grip or my error rather than some one else's. Or tie onto a truck receiver. I've climbed trees as a kid and never got it out of my system. Not saying free climbing is right for every situation cause it is not. Don't expect me to tie in when there is branches all over a maple. There again I use a gut strap when I get into a spot or get tired. I'm not reckless and I double check all of my knots. Tie into the top and away you go, don't blow this up more than what it is.

LT...


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

LTREES said:


> I climb the same way, it depends on how comfortable I am in the tree. I'd rather trust my grip or my error rather than some one else's. Or tie onto a truck receiver. I've climbed trees as a kid and never got it out of my system. Not saying free climbing is right for every situation cause it is not. Don't expect me to tie in when there is branches all over a maple. There again I use a gut strap when I get into a spot or get tired. I'm not reckless and I double check all of my knots. Tie into the top and away you go, don't blow this up more than what it is.
> 
> LT...



I think you should seek professional help to make you see that you are in nothing but denial AND also leave the tree climbing to the pros...like me.
don't expect you to tie in? Really that is a gem!

hey, do you wanna know what separates me ( the pro) from guys like you ( not pro)? It will tell you in the book, the book where it says that pro's tie in. You are nothing more than a liablity. It does make me mad, there is a lot of liabilty allready.
Now tell me your reason that you think the tieng to my hitch is so wrong.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

I never personally met a tree freeclimber ( a real freeclimber that is, not just the occasional undo then redo) who wasn't a bum drunk, had bastard kids, a hefty rap sheet and no respect for himself or the others around him. also they din't have cars and if they did they were junk. Their girlfriends drove them to work.
I am not calling any of you guys that, this is just from what I have seen. It is not worth it to have someone like that around.
Now are there any of you guys out there who still have their girlfriend drive them to work?
I HATE an M and F er who makes himself my problem. Now run over to my truck and grab me another rope, quickly now quickly.
Oh and... if you really like the freedom of movementand feeling unrestricted then just take off your pants. Speed? yeeeah!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Now tell me your reason that you think the tieng to my hitch is so wrong.



Wasn't there a whole thread ALL about that one issue already?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Wasn't there a whole thread ALL about that one issue already?



Sure was. Not one of you listed one reason. Thanks for nothing


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I never personally met a tree freeclimber ( a real freeclimber that is, not just the occasional undo then redo) who wasn't a bum drunk, had bastard kids, a hefty rap sheet and no respect for himself or the others around him. also they din't have cars and if they did they were junk. Their girlfriends drove them to work.
> I am not calling any of you guys that, this is just from what I have seen. It is not worth it to have someone like that around.
> Now are there any of you guys out there who still have their girlfriend drive them to work?
> !



Boy does that bring back memories! Pretty accurate description too, except my old foreman was a good guy at heart if you got that far before hating him. I was taught that it was ok to freeclimb to the tie in if a lot of handholds. I remember my cocky ass foreman freeclimbing up a big old oak so wide he could barely get a grip with his fingertips, arms spread eagle, about 50 ft. to the first good branch and had to fingertip crawl past a big bulge in the trunk 45 ft. up just before it, no lanyard nothing...CRAZY MF'R!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for taking that one dan, I just got company as I was about to reply.
Nice job though. Its nice to see these guys fessing up finally.

I climb on blaah, blaah, when I'm not "freeclimbing", lol. At least me and "Old Brown" aint a climbing liability believe me - and yes I take the jobs nobody else wants, them jokers leave alot of money on the table sometimes.

But yeah, those types is what (nobody in particular OK??) makes treework suck sometimes - when ambulances have to show up and families cry.


Think about that one a minute there "freeclimbers".

Oh, and dan, at least tunn the friggin hitch upside down - moron!


----------



## LTREES (Nov 6, 2008)

*Dan*

Sorry if I got your goat or struck a nerve. I was just trying to tell Nails that I understand the reasons for what he does. I do run a great shop and have a great crew. And none of us will take a beer over a tall glass of iced tea. We are not drinkers:jawdrop: We are kind and there is no swearing on my jobs or in my house or in my cars. I'm not a hacker nor am I stuck on myself. There was some jobs I walked away from due mainly to the server overhead risks in the past 16 years. Should I have been honest or over bid them. I do not have a crane or a bucket truck, Just the bare necessities. I do not think I need to seek a professional Dr. As I'm sure you don't think you need anger management. I wish you well and hope you are safe in your work.

LT...


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Sure was. Not one of you listed one reason. Thanks for nothing



Sounds like somebody has their thong riding up their a$$ crack.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> No, not at all. I suppose the winter kill around here keeps that in check pretty well.



If you did that down here that thing would be crawling with ants all year. There is something about it that attracts them, either odor or for the protection from insectivorious animals.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

LTREES said:


> Sorry if I got your goat or struck a nerve. I was just trying to tell Nails that I understand the reasons for what he does. I do run a great shop and have a great crew. And none of us will take a beer over a tall glass of iced tea. We are not drinkers:jawdrop: We are kind and there is no swearing on my jobs or in my house or in my cars. I'm not a hacker nor am I stuck on myself. There was some jobs I walked away from due mainly to the server overhead risks in the past 16 years. Should I have been honest or over bid them. I do not have a crane or a bucket truck, Just the bare necessities. I do not think I need to seek a professional Dr. As I'm sure you don't think you need anger management. I wish you well and hope you are safe in your work.
> 
> LT...


 What do you want to say? Ok, freeclimb? There must be tons of threads on this. I don't really recall any and this is my first one personally. But probably this topic was done to death a long time ago.
I read mention of some dunderheads earlier but just let it go. I assumed they were the type of guy to do it then claim they " run a good ( I am sorry great) crew". I don't make the correlation, sorry. 
And I won't.
With the fact that this topic has been done to death ( it has. hasn't it?) I was really taken aback when Nailsy Wailsy ( puddin and pie, kilt ten dear and made them cry) ( Don't swing buddy, I was just joshin though I deserve it for that) boasted his claim of the last deadly sin in this work. WOW! yeah, blew my mind. I was a bit cornfused.
More cornfused than when old Scott Hornbaker ( ISA) had me topping trees back in Flourtown. Scott, you must hate me... good. Actaully, I don't care, he don't either. works out great for both. How is old man Steve. Trust me on this: I did live, I did learn, I surpassed that idiot a very long time ago. You still peddle that guy ( not pedal, peddle)?
Remember, we are on " freeclimbing though there is reason I mentioned Scott. If there is truly a man out there who might be observed by others doing things like that and claiming that is a reasonable practice that's as bad as when you are told your car needs a transmision when the plugs are fouled. Get it? You can be held liable for that.
That was number one, Two: By doing so you ultimatley put everything and everyone else at risk ( whether you can admit it or not). That is now how you just made yourself a liabilty. How? Because if you do the math you are mostly due for a car accident about now. And that takes us to number three.
Denial. The Dan might be immortal, I am not. Are you? For crying out loud Nails, you can't even get into a car without ripping your scalp off.

Holy crap! You are in deep now. Where is your safety margin now? Hey if you don't have one just shut-up and take a lot of video so's i can entertain myself. Actually you would be the one entertaining me. And THAT I WOULD SHOW TO MY PROSPECTIVE CLIENTS. 

Four? Sure. A man who doesn't respect the margins don't respect the job. I man who don't know the margins shouldn't do it.

Five? No. said it allready... before. But I can show you how I feel that the clove on the hitch was Ok for me. (See how that is worded? Words, very important to get right.) If someone could show me how I went wrong ( did I?) I should be wise to listen. You must understand that setting up the clove on that hitch took a little longer than Nails freeclimbing up a stick. 
With that, you CAN NOT show me how freeclimbing can work for anybody. Go ahead... Try... please. 
I think of freeclimbing to be more than just standing a few feet up in small tree with a hand saw which is no worse than standing on a ladder and there is now way around the standard practice of ladders. I forget the height at which you are REQUIRED to tie in. I don't go more than ten and that is were my knees start shaking.
So I listed four or five things and that is about the same ammount of unrestrained falls I have seen. I even have a cute little bald spot on my soft spot from when I was just kidding myself too. Not to hurt anyones feelings but I was six when that happened.
lets see.
Scott- ladder slipped out 16 feet over a driveway. left him grasping for his life and 4 kids. I think that " movie" ( you know the one they play on the inside of your forehead when you are about to take a slam?) must really suck to have kids in it.
My mom- slid off the barn roof and landed on her arse. Screwed her pooch for life ( I love saying that about my mom, tough old bird she IS)
Kevin- twice, maybe more for him though I only heard the sound of his bones break once. ( talk about " comin out the tree!) You want his number? he says " you just suck wind and start flapping!"
My uncle- 12 foot extension ladder. Knee surgery... ugly knee surgery.
Done? I hope so but keep it up and you are going down.

Susan Schmolisky. That my Doc. she just sits there and stares unbeleivably.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 6, 2008)

treemandan ***I never personally met a tree freeclimber ( a real freeclimber that is, not just the occasional undo then redo) who wasn't a bum drunk, had bastard kids, a hefty rap sheet and no respect for himself or the others around him. also they din't have cars and if they did they were junk. Their girlfriends drove them to work.
I am not calling any of you guys that, this is just from what I have seen. It is not worth it to have someone like that around.***

Now you have "met" two, nails and me. I don't know nails personally and I have never worked with him but I do know that I free climb all the time, true free climb, no ropes, no tie ins and no belts or harnesses. I run my own busness, I don't drink, I have others work for me, my wife has never driven my truck and I have never been driven to work by her and my kids are exemplary. Just because someone free climbs doesn't make them YOUR problem. We fall, its our problem, not yours. You want to be ultra safe, do it. I'm perfectly safe and completely at ease in a tree regardless of how high and I have NEVER had an injury EVER nor has anyone around me and I've been at it for quite a while, tree cutting that is. I've been climbing trees since I could walk and have the pictures to prove it. Your holier than thou BS just pisses everyone off. MYOB and take care of yourself. We've been down this road before and it doesn't get better. You do it your way, I, and nails, will do it ours.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Thanks for taking that one dan, I just got company as I was about to reply.
> Nice job though. Its nice to see these guys fessing up finally.
> 
> I climb on blaah, blaah, when I'm not "freeclimbing", lol. At least me and "Old Brown" aint a climbing liability believe me - and yes I take the jobs nobody else wants, them jokers leave alot of money on the table sometimes.
> ...



The art is being able to plan the climb with the ropes. 

I was thinking the rope would get cut on the edges of the hitch. I did make sure it was Ok, see?






My usuall srt-ing is the tail choked off with running bowline. I tied THAT to worse than the hitch. I mean come on, I really did my rechecks after my checks.
something wrong with the hitch? Think it will fall off? Seriously, if I thought that could happen I wouldn't tow anything. The first rule in tree work is DON"T BECOME A LIABILITY.

Then I re-rechecked it later







The difference in this is the angle is greater and the knot is sans half hitch or stopper knot.







Not much else to say except that I know the weaknesses of the knot and the set-up. and I adressed them to make it condusive. I admit I certainly could have used something else and made a point to tell everybody.

I knew the knot could slip so I loaded the crap out of it so it seized. Its just what I felt like doing at the time. It was just a straight run up 65 feet then I got off it. That was what the set-up was for. I tied a tuaghtline then with a different rope. You can just make it out on the ground to the left of me







Yes, Gump. No, fall. That's what I tell em! I usually never wear that 'ensemble ( on- som-bell) and you can see why. PANTS FOR THE DAN PLEASE!
Now I did admit to having a few beers. I was a little on and that was the very first time I had EVER been like that in a tree. I might have just started my third beer when they called about the bird. I just ran out, didn't get the pants either but I sure wish I did. 

Old Brown?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Dan, I just got back from the hunt. I saw a 6pt and we almost had a shot on a dandy 8pt. It rained a lot so me and my bro set up in the truck for a while. 

I let a 6pt walk last night. It's just really starting to pick up, hope to land a nice buck soon. Like I said before, I hunt out of a hunting treesaddle, so I spend a few hours on the spikes each night. It's a good setup, comes with a buckstrap and a high tie strap, everything goes into a side pouch with the Powerade. Nothing like comming around a tree on a buck and laying down that perfect quartering away shot. It's just as good as laying a big top out and whippin it up nice. 

That's what I've been up to, throw a job in here and there. What have you been doing?


----------



## rbtree (Nov 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I never personally met a tree freeclimber ( a real freeclimber that is, not just the occasional undo then redo) who wasn't a bum drunk, had bastard kids, a hefty rap sheet and no respect for himself or the others around him. also they din't have cars and if they did they were junk. Their girlfriends drove them to work.
> I am not calling any of you guys that, this is just from what I have seen. It is not worth it to have someone like that around.
> Now are there any of you guys out there who still have their girlfriend drive them to work?
> I HATE an M and F er who makes himself my problem. Now run over to my truck and grab me another rope, quickly now quickly.
> Oh and... if you really like the freedom of movementand feeling unrestricted then just take off your pants. Speed? yeeeah!




Meet me, Dan......I've prolly been climbing for longer than you or nails have been breathing the clean and fresh.....

In the old days, before split tails and tress cords or throw lines, we never climbed with a lifeline (either overhead or ready to use as a second lanyard. And we gaffed everything. So, often, we'd just gaff up and lanyard in when we felt it wasn't comfy to keep freeclimbin'. I rarely used a second flip line, as I should have. I remember, many a time, fingernailing up free, or doing the same when it was time to unclip and flip up and over a branch.

Now, because I'm so at home in a tree, I will occasionally free climb..perhaps it is in a dense canopied western redcedar, which is like a staircase...climbing with three point contact always (or some other young conifer...or perhaps unclip and reclip occasionally in some other easy tree. This is only for those of us who are totally in tune with our environment (and inner selves, kinda like Peter Croft and other top free solo rock jocks) and shouldn't be practiced by even an intermediate climber.

But, for any other situation, I set lines..even set a line before climbing up the 28 foot extension ladder, which is there to save my tired ole bod....

Like the appx 3 yr old 30 foot tall euc yesterday. It was a foot from the gutter but inside the service drop....spindly little fella. So I tossed a lifeline into the top before climbing the ladder. The thing was so spindly that I dunno if it woulda held me up if the ladder slid sideways....


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know RB, Dan is an old fart, lol.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

rbtree said:


> Meet me, Dan......I've prolly been climbing for longer than you or nails have been breathing the clean and fresh.....
> 
> In the old days, before split tails and tress cords or throw lines, we never climbed with a lifeline (either overhead or ready to use as a second lanyard. And we gaffed everything. So, often, we'd just gaff up and lanyard in when we felt it wasn't comfy to keep freeclimbin'. I rarely used a second flip line, as I should have. I remember, many a time, fingernailing up free, or doing the same when it was time to unclip and flip up and over a branch.
> 
> ...



How does it feel to be the first?
Ok, right, sure, the climbing over the Schuylkill ( skool-kill - I had to look it up myself...again) River down by Boathouse Row on the underneath of those arched concrete bridges, bouldering, rock, recreation, that's a different animal. This is in your neighbors yard.( No,we didn't have ropes walking along center city highrise roof tops and "passing it on the left hand side" either, ssssh). I also do have army training... SIR! Not much gun stuff though. I do. My folks always enrolled me in summer camp! We would swing over the girls van when it came up the bluff. some of these camps were tough, people cried. I didn't. I just burnt the flesh off my hands trying to make it DOWN the fastest. Man, that was fun!
No doubt I could do it today. heck, didn't you just see that drunk do it?
I do really hate to sound school marm but I did noticed you said that you really don't do it much anymore... thank you. And thanks for stepping in you have some real good points you and Nails. Hers is another one of mine: Do you think its is professional to climb like that? Dat be a yes or no...please.
No, you do more than just risk yourself on the J.O.B.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> I don't know RB, Dan is an old fart, lol.



gettin there in a hurry. When I was six me and RB were the same age


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

capetrees said:


> treemandan ***I never personally met a tree freeclimber ( a real freeclimber that is, not just the occasional undo then redo) who wasn't a bum drunk, had bastard kids, a hefty rap sheet and no respect for himself or the others around him. also they din't have cars and if they did they were junk. Their girlfriends drove them to work.
> I am not calling any of you guys that, this is just from what I have seen. It is not worth it to have someone like that around.***
> 
> Now you have "met" two, nails and me. I don't know nails personally and I have never worked with him but I do know that I free climb all the time, true free climb, no ropes, no tie ins and no belts or harnesses. I run my own busness, I don't drink, I have others work for me, my wife has never driven my truck and I have never been driven to work by her and my kids are exemplary. Just because someone free climbs doesn't make them YOUR problem. We fall, its our problem, not yours. You want to be ultra safe, do it. I'm perfectly safe and completely at ease in a tree regardless of how high and I have NEVER had an injury EVER nor has anyone around me and I've been at it for quite a while, tree cutting that is. I've been climbing trees since I could walk and have the pictures to prove it. Your holier than thou BS just pisses everyone off. MYOB and take care of yourself. We've been down this road before and it doesn't get better. You do it your way, I, and nails, will do it ours.



THERE HE IS! Where have you been? Ok. You got pics? Cause I have to see this. I am going to see if you have any now that I remember you, if you don't have any " I'll be back!". You better have some.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

Well and I am back. And it don't look good for you, Nails either. The Dan went out to the woodshop to make a paddle. You two go read what I found and get back here... PRONTO!
I knew there was a newer thread! This is gonna hurt you way more tha its gonna hurt me!
All you other guys have got to see this. A thread cape started not to long ago about a certain confession. 
Cape, I am gonna say this and I do love saying it- you and me aren't even in the same league and thank God for that!


----------



## capetrees (Nov 6, 2008)

You better have some? Whats that supposed to mean? I'm not wasting my time posting old pictures of me in trees when I was kid to prove to you anything and I don't carry a camera to jobs for bragging rights. I'm there to do a job for the customer and theres no time to be a poser. You don't believe me? I don't care. Point is you need to mind your own business. While you're rigging trees with some Rube Goldberg contraption, tied off to a truck, counter weighted with a skid steer and walking around looking like something out of a one-man-band, I'm in the tree taking it down for the customer. And I've never had any claims on my liability for the record either. No, I'm not saying I've paid out of pocket. I'm saying I've never had a mishap ever. You don't feel comfortable in the tree untethered? Thats your issue, not mine. I do very well with and without the ropes and I don't need you telling me what Im doing wrong. So far, I've done perfectly fine, thank you. And also for the record, I'm now booked with work till the new year. That doesn't happen to a hack.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll do you the favor chump

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=64354&highlight=capetrees


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

[. And also for the record, I'm now booked with work till the new year. That doesn't happen to a hack.[/QUOTE


Yes it does.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 6, 2008)

And back to the thread above, remember to read your one and only comment to the thread, post #12. If I didn't say it then I will now, Thank you.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 6, 2008)

Booked with work fo rthe next month and a half makes a person a hack? How far out do you need to be to be considered a "pro" like you? :monkey:


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

capetrees said:


> I'll do you the favor chump
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=64354&highlight=capetrees



Take this evidence to the courthouse. They will lock you up. You can tell it to the rest of the guys in there who claim they have done no wrong. I know it is possible to contradict yourself although you might not mean to but Cape? Did you mean to? All In one paragraph? 
That is what I said about you had better have pics cause now you got nothing but your gums flapping and no judge is going to rule on that.
Don't worry, you seem to have it square now.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I never personally met a tree freeclimber ( a real freeclimber that is, not just the occasional undo then redo) who wasn't a bum drunk, had bastard kids, a hefty rap sheet and no respect for himself or the others around him. also they din't have cars and if they did they were junk. Their girlfriends drove them to work.
> I am not calling any of you guys that, this is just from what I have seen. It is not worth it to have someone like that around.
> Now are there any of you guys out there who still have their girlfriend drive them to work?
> I HATE an M and F er who makes himself my problem. Now run over to my truck and grab me another rope, quickly now quickly.
> Oh and... if you really like the freedom of movementand feeling unrestricted then just take off your pants. Speed? yeeeah!



 the dan is going insane lol. Dan you really need to look
at the south American coconut harvesters they are true free climbers
and are not drunks they climb bare foot as well. I would say I could
climb along side any of ya'all and not be shamed. I don't think any of
us could outclimb those barefooted sob's though:monkey:


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

capetrees said:


> Booked with work fo rthe next month and a half makes a person a hack? How far out do you need to be to be considered a "pro" like you? :monkey:



See? Now you are trying to put words in my mouth. Are you the guy they send in to see how long a guy can argue?


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Nov 6, 2008)

*Free climbing AKA fool climbing*

When you guys are freeclimbing you are MUCH more likely to suffer a fall. This causes everyones insurance premiums to go up. You're not kids out having fun, be professional and tie in, do your job, and go home at the end of the day.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 6, 2008)

What the he!! are you talking about dan????? I have whatever pictures I need. Fact is you don't think its possible to do tree work without ropes and gear. Well, it is. And as mentioned, I bought the gear due to age, not fear or inability. I'll be doing a free climb this weekend removing a small tree overhanging a house. Nothing to tough. Me, a small saw clipped with a carabiner and off I go. Then I'm off to remove more to allow some ligh into a backyard. Again, not too tough. 40' oaks with no fall zone except around the base of the tree. Close to the house. I'll call ya if I need any advise. When the phone don't ring, you'll know its me.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> the dan is going insane lol. Dan you really need to look
> at the south American coconut harvesters they are true free climbers
> and are not drunks they climb bare foot as well. I would say I could
> climb along side any of ya'all and not be shamed. I don't think any of
> us could outclimb those barefooted sob's though:monkey:



Once again, its not the same. And its not that hard. But really my fear is that someone will yank on my rope somehow. I never turn my back like that, you see what happens in the movies? Someone shoots you in it... the back that is.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 6, 2008)

And all this [email protected] about who does things right and how to do things right and how he hates the drunks that are his problem but in this thread, post #58, he admits to having been into his third beer before doing the tree work pictured. What a joke!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Once again, its not the same. And its not that hard. But really my fear is that someone will yank on my rope somehow. I never turn my back like that, you see what happens in the movies? Someone shoots you in it... the back that is.



Dan I hear ya I don't like to free climb either I prefer to set a rope
and have an assistant take slack until I reach tip! That is: on a removal
or a limby ladder type tree. If it is a trim I will body thrust up to tip but
have I free climbed hell yes just like many have; do I teach newbies to?
That would be a absolute no. Now to the ones free climbing the Dan does 
bring up the issue of liability and is validated. The older you get less grip
and if you are like myself a thicker mid section warrants extreme care and
attention to safe climbing methods. It should for you as well because you
should want to become thick in the mid section and reach the less grip state of being:monkey:


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

capetrees said:


> treemandan ***I never personally met a tree freeclimber ( a real freeclimber that is, not just the occasional undo then redo) who wasn't a bum drunk, had bastard kids, a hefty rap sheet and no respect for himself or the others around him. also they din't have cars and if they did they were junk. Their girlfriends drove them to work.
> I am not calling any of you guys that, this is just from what I have seen. It is not worth it to have someone like that around.***
> 
> Now you have "met" two, nails and me. I don't know nails personally and I have never worked with him but I do know that I free climb all the time, true free climb, no ropes, no tie ins and no belts or harnesses. I run my own busness, I don't drink, I have others work for me, my wife has never driven my truck and I have never been driven to work by her and my kids are exemplary. Just because someone free climbs doesn't make them YOUR problem. We fall, its our problem, not yours. You want to be ultra safe, do it. I'm perfectly safe and completely at ease in a tree regardless of how high and I have NEVER had an injury EVER nor has anyone around me and I've been at it for quite a while, tree cutting that is. I've been climbing trees since I could walk and have the pictures to prove it. Your holier than thou BS just pisses everyone off. MYOB and take care of yourself. We've been down this road before and it doesn't get better. You do it your way, I, and nails, will do it ours.




:agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: 


Just like driving a vehicle, worry about yourself and not the idiot who is texting on their phone while driving in the lane next to you.

Just as a side note, as a fire fighter and emt in training I can tell that a fall from 10' is severe injury and or trauma, 15' or higher is major internal trauma (i.e. collapsed lung, internal bleeding in the torso, or brain damage) and very high risk of death. Another side note, I'm not choosing sides with nails or treemandan, but as capetrees said everyon needs to mind their own business, and let people make their own decisions when it comes to free climbing or using ropes.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 6, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2:
> 
> 
> Just like driving a vehicle, worry about yourself and not the idiot who is texting on their phone while driving in the lane next to you.
> ...



Hmmmmm I watched a guy fall thirty feet and get up and finish the tree as well as the day. I will say it was freaky to us all but he landed on his feet
and was not stiff legged in soft dirt I still don't know how the result was
not worse. As far as ten foot that is not a fact as I used to jump from that
height off the roof I will not now. I won't jump from the bed of a pickup now.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

capetrees said:


> And all this [email protected] about who does things right and how to do things right and how he hates the drunks that are his problem but in this thread, post #58, he admits to having been into his third beer before doing the tree work pictured. What a joke!



:agree2: admits to drinking and still runs his mouth about freeclimbing and CUI.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmm I watched a guy fall thirty feet and get up and finish the tree as well as the day. I will say it was freaky to us all but he landed on his feet
> and was not stiff legged in soft dirt I still don't know how the result was
> not worse. As far as ten foot that is not a fact as I used to jump from that
> height off the roof I will not now. I won't jump from the bed of a pickup now.



I don't mean a fall that is purposely done, i.e. jumping. but yes there are rare ocassions when people do fall (accidentaly) and are fine, but as I said rarely. For example, 4 months ago a man working at the top of a 24' scafold in a building under construction, fell and all he got was a few bruises and a very blue and purple butt cheeck. 3 weeks after that a man fell from a 9' scafold and broke his left ankle and tibia, and got multiple breaks in his right arm and hand from trying to use his arm to quote, break his fall.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> :agree2: admits to drinking and still runs his mouth about freeclimbing and CUI.



Just a little tipsy yes But that was a tiny operation. I was extra cautious because of that fact. It was on a weekend when I was relaxing when I got a call to catch a parrot. I did make sure I wasn't bum drunk and that was the only time and I had a rope. That is not true, I had two.
See? I love when people ask me if I am afraid to fall out of a tree. I say there really is NO chance that will happen.
I surely do not condone it. You don't see me sticking up for having beers on the job... although...

you will find some beer in there but not during the work day


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 6, 2008)

Dan how's that paddle commin along, got it done yet? I hope it's good and rough, I'm use to a belt with razor blades and salt shakers attached.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 6, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> I don't mean a fall that is purposely done, i.e. jumping. but yes there are rare ocassions when people do fall (accidentaly) and are fine, but as I said rarely. For example, 4 months ago a man working at the top of a 24' scafold in a building under construction, fell and all he got was a few bruises and a very blue and purple butt cheeck. 3 weeks after that a man fell from a 9' scafold and broke his left ankle and tibia, and got multiple breaks in his right arm and hand from trying to use his arm to quote, break his fall.



Yeah it has too many variables Age being a huge factor I would probably break my friggin neck falling out the bed today but thought I was superman in my youth. I did fall out of a mimosa tree at 9 years of age landed flat on my back on roots and it sucked. It took several minutes for me to get air and that was from about nine foot I was too scared to tell pops. I hid a sore backside for two weeks until I healed up! I came upon a aged woman on the side walk laying down and obviously in tremendous pain she tripped and broke her hip and wanted me to help her get up. I said no but I will call for help and stay with you till they arrive I brought her back some water and tried to take her mind off her predicament. I knew I did not want to move her and I was about ten and her family tried to make a big deal out of my help but I told my father I wanted no part of it.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Just a little tipsy yes But that was a tiny operation. I was extra cautious because of that fact. It was on a weekend when I was relaxing when I got a call to catch a parrot. I did make sure I wasn't bum drunk and that was the only time and I had a rope. That is not true, I had two.
> See? I love when people ask me if I am afraid to fall out of a tree. I say there really is NO chance that will happen.



I can relate, kind of. Constantly throughout the summer people call me about snakes getting in their yard, garage, bushes, or whatever. Once I arrive and catch the offending creature, They all say the same thing, "you're going to get bit by that thing". My response, yes I know I will get bit eventually and there is a good chance I will die. I've been bitten by many snakes in the past 4 years, none of them have been venomous (and hope it stays that way). with any kind of dangerous reptile you can never...ever...NEVER...NEVER...NOT AT ANY POINT IN TIME... say that there is no chance it will happen. I admit there are times when catching a large diamond back that I do get nervous (especially when it's the engine compartment of a car) about it. And I understand the consequences involved with handling these creatures. My point is that, no matter how safe you are, or how much planning you do, or how much expierence you have something can always go wrong with anything, even with climbing trees, ropes or no ropes.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> Dan how's that paddle commin along, got it done yet? I hope it's good and rough, I'm use to a belt with razor blades and salt shakers attached.



oh don't worry, I stopped him. No paddle. Hey did you hear the joke about the guy who just broke his back freeclimbing?
Got pics of this belt?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> I can relate, kind of. Constantly throughout the summer people call me about snakes getting in their yard, garage, bushes, or whatever. Once I arrive and catch the offending creature, They all say the same thing, "you're going to get bit by that thing". My response, yes I know I will get bit eventually and there is a good chance I will die. I've been bitten by many snakes in the past 4 years, none of them have been venomous (and hope it stays that way). with any kind of dangerous reptile you can never...ever...NEVER...NEVER...NOT AT ANY POINT IN TIME... say that there is no chance it will happen. I admit there are times when catching a large diamond back that I do get nervous (especially when it's the engine compartment of a car) about it. And I understand the consequences involved with handling these creatures. My point is that, no matter how safe you are, or how much planning you do, or how much expierence you have something can always go wrong with anything, even with climbing trees, ropes or no ropes.



Don't bother relating. If you had emt training and agree with bozo then I will wait for another Am -bu-lance.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> ....I came upon a aged woman on the side walk laying down and obviously in tremendous pain she tripped and broke her hip and wanted me to help her get up. I said no but I will call for help and stay with you till they arrive.... I knew I did not want to move her....



You're a good man.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

You know I was thinking of trying to find the stats on accidents caused by freeclimbing. I did think that no one would admit to freeclimbing if they fell to the papers but I don't know. It turns out that this guy's sister said " he had to untie to move."
First, that's BS and second there's the the admission. 

So you have read the thread in the injury section?

i can see that I am going to have to teach you how to do it with staying tied in. Rube Goldberg? That's precious.Where's my pipe?


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 6, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> I can relate, kind of. Constantly throughout the summer people call me about snakes getting in their yard, garage, bushes, or whatever. Once I arrive and catch the offending creature, They all say the same thing, "you're going to get bit by that thing". My response, yes I know I will get bit eventually and there is a good chance I will die. I've been bitten by many snakes in the past 4 years, none of them have been venomous (and hope it stays that way). with any kind of dangerous reptile you can never...ever...NEVER...NEVER...NOT AT ANY POINT IN TIME... say that there is no chance it will happen. I admit there are times when catching a large diamond back that I do get nervous (especially when it's the engine compartment of a car) about it. And I understand the consequences involved with handling these creatures. My point is that, no matter how safe you are, or how much planning you do, or how much expierence you have something can always go wrong with anything, even with climbing trees, ropes or no ropes.



I used to handle as a kid never got bit by a poisonous snake
either yet. I handled them with extreme caution not like the crock hunter.
I milked them all this was at ten to thirteen I would be afraid to pick one
up today. I used to catch scorpions basically anything that was a no no
but the close calls were while fishing in the tall grass and catfishing after dark which I still do and may get bit before I am through. Ever caught a 
horned toad and had them dribble blood out their eyes? How about a 
hognosed snake playing dead? I caught a copper head put in a big pickle
jar and witnessed him commit suicide, he repeatedly bit him self to death
weird.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Don't bother relating. If you had emt training and agree with bozo then I will wait for another Am -bu-lance.



Correct if I'm wrong. Climbing a tree to catch a parrot after consuming 2 beers is okay? But climbing a tree to work on it with chainsaws is not?

Hmmmm...


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> Correct if I'm wrong. Climbing a tree to catch a parrot after consuming 2 beers is okay? But climbing a tree to work on it with chainsaws is not?
> 
> Hmmmm...



I never said anythin of the sort. You are just trying to find a way to beat me.
I never said I was perfect I just said freeclimbing is a really wrong way to go.

I have emt training as well, I don't think you were paying attention.


----------



## Tree Dog (Nov 6, 2008)

I can not believe this thread is still going on don't we have anything else to talk about?? Let the idiots be idiots lets move on and talk about tree work!!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 6, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I used to handle as a kid never got bit by a poisonous snake
> either yet. I handled them with extreme caution not like the crock hunter.
> I milked them all this was at ten to thirteen I would be afraid to pick one
> up today. I used to catch scorpions basically anything that was a no no
> ...



That's some wicked stuff there Rope, you can have it, lol.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I used to handle as a kid never got bit by a poisonous snake
> either yet. I handled them with extreme caution not like the crock hunter.
> I milked them all this was at ten to thirteen I would be afraid to pick one
> up today. I used to catch scorpions basically anything that was a no no
> ...



Not to be mean but it's venomous, don't worry I hear it all the time. Yes, horned lizards can squirt blood out of their eyes, technically it's a blood vessel under the eye ball they squeeze with their muscles until it pops like a zit. Also correct, hognose snakes along with a few other species can and do play dead when encountered by a potential threat. Venomous snakes are immuned to their own venom but high stress levels raise the latic acid levels in their system some times causing death. the biting I've seen a few times they seem to think that their body is the enemy when seen out of the corner of their eyes, causing a defensive bite. it is weird though. I loved to watch steve irwin a.k.a. the croc hunter, I met him in Alberqerque (I think I spelled that wrong) about 3 years ago at a reptile show. Super nice guy, talked for about 2 hours about rattlers in the south west U.S.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 6, 2008)

We are talking about tree work! Dan here thinks freeclimbing is dangerous but feels that if he had to get up into a tree to capture a parrot, he can rig something that will make it safe for him to drink two or three beers while working but not working on the weekend. He doesn't like drunk hacks that are his "problem" and feels he has to butt into everyones style to comment on how they are wrong in their approach to what they are doing.

BTW Dan, Ya ever hug that parrot?


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I never said anythin of the sort. You are just trying to find a way to beat me.
> I never said I was perfect I just said freeclimbing is a really wrong way to go.
> 
> I have emt training as well, I don't think you were paying attention.



That's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 6, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> That's what it sounds like to me.



so you weren't paying attention?


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I never said anythin of the sort. You are just trying to find a way to beat me.
> I never said I was perfect I just said freeclimbing is a really wrong way to go.



there thats better,

As I said.... thats what sounds like to me.


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Nov 6, 2008)

We passed a dead guy laying in the road on the way home today. We had to wait as they covered him with a sheet. Motorcycle vs car. Car won.
Have some respect for your loved ones and tie in so they wont have to be pallbearers at your funeral or be changing your diapers etc..


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

treemandan where are you? did ya' give up? or is the wife yellin' at you telling to come to bed. She probably thinks your looking at #### shame on you.
keep the volume down so she doesn't hear the moaning and screaming.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 6, 2008)

Climbing Cutter said:


> We passed a dead guy laying in the road on the way home today. We had to wait as they covered him with a sheet. Motorcycle vs car. Car won.
> Have some respect for your loved ones and tie in so they wont have to be pallbearers at your funeral or be changing your diapers etc..



That's sad man. last week we had silage truck vs. freight train. train won unfortunately. Driver was a 73 yr old grand father.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 7, 2008)

capetrees said:


> We are talking about tree work! Dan here thinks freeclimbing is dangerous but feels that if he had to get up into a tree to capture a parrot, he can rig something that will make it safe for him to drink two or three beers while working but not working on the weekend. He doesn't like drunk hacks that are his "problem" and feels he has to butt into everyones style to comment on how they are wrong in their approach to what they are doing.
> 
> BTW Dan, Ya ever hug that parrot?



I don't know what you are talking about now, you lost me. No beers while working, says so on the label?

And you bet!







Just some hack riggin

tip line





butt line






you shut yor mouth






we are going to be here all night






I can do it like this






I can do it like that





I can pull a tree off a house


----------



## treemandan (Nov 7, 2008)

with a wiffle ball bat


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 7, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> Not to be mean but it's venomous, don't worry I hear it all the time. Yes, horned lizards can squirt blood out of their eyes, technically it's a blood vessel under the eye ball they squeeze with their muscles until it pops like a zit. Also correct, hognose snakes along with a few other species can and do play dead when encountered by a potential threat. Venomous snakes are immuned to their own venom but high stress levels raise the latic acid levels in their system some times causing death. the biting I've seen a few times they seem to think that their body is the enemy when seen out of the corner of their eyes, causing a defensive bite. it is weird though. I loved to watch steve irwin a.k.a. the croc hunter, I met him in Alberqerque (I think I spelled that wrong) about 3 years ago at a reptile show. Super nice guy, talked for about 2 hours about rattlers in the south west U.S.



Yeah I used a fork and got them behind the head I could not believe
my eyes when I saw him at a rattler din and grabbing them by the tail.
I was way more careful but I as I said don't mess with them today as
a kid yeah. Behind the head they can't do no magic unless it is a pigmy
and they can hook you by distorting there head somewhat. What is
also cool is blacksnakes mimicking rattlers and they are not the only
ones to do it but they almost always do rattle their tail against the 
leaves to scare away an adversary.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 7, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I used a fork and got them behind the head I could not believe
> my eyes when I saw him at a rattler din and grabbing them by the tail.
> I was way more careful but I as I said don't mess with them today as
> a kid yeah. Behind the head they can't do no magic unless it is a pigmy
> ...



Shoot I do that quit often. I'll get calls about snakes, and when I get there I realize I don't have my hook or tongs so I just tail 'em. Back in July I got a call about a snake hiding in the engine compartment of an f-350. And of course it was a diesel so we had almost no acces into the engine. not to mention it was 20 miles outside of town. When I arrived the owner of the pickup said it's in their, pointing to the truck, upon taking a quick look I called 2 of my buddies and they arrived shortly afterwards. It took the 3 of us almost 4 hours and taking off skid plates fan shrouds and any thing else we could to get the bugger out. Fortunatley no one was bitten by the snake which was a western diamond back rattlesnake measuring 5 1/2 feet (average for our area). That was the first time I was really...REALLY worried about being bit because half the time we could not tell where he was in the vehicle. Do you have any snakes of your own currently?


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 7, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> Shoot I do that quit often. I'll get calls about snakes, and when I get there I realize I don't have my hook or tongs so I just tail 'em. Back in July I got a call about a snake hiding in the engine compartment of an f-350. And of course it was a diesel so we had almost no acces into the engine. not to mention it was 20 miles outside of town. When I arrived the owner of the pickup said it's in their, pointing to the truck, upon taking a quick look I called 2 of my buddies and they arrived shortly afterwards. It took the 3 of us almost 4 hours and taking off skid plates fan shrouds and any thing else we could to get the bugger out. Fortunatley no one was bitten by the snake which was a western diamond back rattlesnake measuring 5 1/2 feet (average for our area). That was the first time I was really...REALLY worried about being bit because half the time we could not tell where he was in the vehicle. Do you have any snakes of your own currently?


No I gave that up with age but I worked in sweetwater and lamesa area
so I have been in some of the densest concentrations in our country.
I had a fascination with them in my youth much to the dismay of my familyI got a good spanking at age eight when my father found a snake in a jar in my toy box and I informed him it was a baby cottonmouth.

I have them at the farm sometimes and am not scared to catch them and relocate if necessary. I would now put the in a cloth sack as it calms them.


----------



## custom8726 (Nov 7, 2008)

Free climbing in general is quite obviously not a responsible way to run a tree company. I can see some guys climbing to the top of limby trees to tie in, even though its not the safest way its generally faster unless you slip of course. But actually running a saw and rigging with out as much as a lanyard is just plain dumb and very unprofessional IMHO...


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 7, 2008)

BTW rope and SL: my grams had the perfect solution for those snakes,
its called the spaded shovel!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 7, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> BTW rope and SL: my grams had the perfect solution for those snakes,
> its called the spaded shovel!



:hmm3grin2orange: shovel abuser lol :monkey:


----------



## treemandan (Nov 7, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: shovel abuser lol :monkey:



I kilt a rattler... an et it. we were hiking for about 2 weeks in the monongahalia region when the sob scared the crap out of us. I screamed for my mommy and bashed its head in right quick. We charred it up for supper... it was NASTY though some Old Bay would have helped. 
Some guy showed my how to make a necklace out of the rattle. I don't have it anymore more.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 7, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I kilt a rattler... an et it. we were hiking for about 2 weeks in the monongahalia region when the sob scared the crap out of us. I screamed for my mommy and bashed its head in right quick. We charred it up for supper... it was NASTY though some Old Bay would have helped.
> Some guy showed my how to make a necklace out of the rattle. I don't have it anymore more.



Nasty heck no rattler is good fried bud. Monongahalia wtf


----------



## treemandan (Nov 7, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Nasty heck no rattler is good fried bud. Monongahalia wtf



I will keep that in mind.

I won't spell it again but its a region in north west pa in the mountains.
( Ma-hong-ga- hail-ya?)


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 7, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I will keep that in mind.
> 
> I won't spell it again but its a region in north west pa in the mountains.
> ( Ma-hong-ga- hail-ya?)



Sounds like friggin China or something


----------



## treemandan (Nov 7, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Sounds like friggin China or something



Native American

In pa we have the 

Schuylkill river
Susquehana river
Monogahailia river
and the Delaware river. All Native American names.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 7, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Native American
> 
> In pa we have the
> 
> ...



We have them too Owash i ta river,and lake winona wildlife management area and others. When I lived in Nebraska I lived in the oregon trail on the little blue river much history in that land.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

*Is climbing safer with beer?*

They say that driving after a beer or 2 is safer than driving sober because the delay in reflexes is overridden by the paranoia of drinking and driving. (ie you are worried, feeling guilty....extra cautious) I wonder if climbing is the same? (I am not endorsing this behavior, I just find it interesting) The same teacher pointed out that if you really want safe drivers simply put a 1 foot spike in the center of the steering wheel and see how much safer people drive.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 8, 2008)

mrshappy said:


> John Paul Sanborn
> Subcontracting Arborist - Consulting Arborist
> Southeastern Wisconsin ***** 414-379-0442



Huh?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 8, 2008)

Garfield said:


> They say that driving after a beer or 2 is safer than driving sober because the delay in reflexes is overridden by the paranoia of drinking and driving. (ie you are worried, feeling guilty....extra cautious) I wonder if climbing is the same? (I am not endorsing this behavior, I just find it interesting) The same teacher pointed out that if you really want safe drivers simply put a 1 foot spike in the center of the steering wheel and see how much safer people drive.



Yeah, I was really watching my P and Q's But I did feel Ok and I knew it BUT any more than what I allready had would have resulted in my decline of the job.
Its not like it could have waited til Monday. Now, do you want me to tell the story of when we worked at this IRISH guys house? That guy would not take NO for an answer.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 8, 2008)

*sure let's hear it!*

Irish guy ......................


----------



## capetrees (Nov 8, 2008)

keep digging ....


----------



## treemandan (Nov 8, 2008)

capetrees said:


> keep digging ....



well first of all: Its not in the past. Go get up a tree like you used to and get someone to get some pics.

Oh God, this ain't good but here goes. Me, Callus, Keef, and Whistle Nuts where at this guys house. He was a total Irish freak with a very thick accent.
He would not let us leave until we came in to see his bar. And that is exactly what he had in his livingroom. A grand ole Irish pub, all they way across and up and down. Nothing but stout and tons of whiskey... from Ireland. Some was quite old.
We started with some Guiness and then the single malt taste test. Keef, not a drinker drove the top-kick home and I left my truck in the Irish guys garage after 4 hours. It stayed there all weekend til I felt well enough to go get it. We knew Keef was the DD when we went it, if not we would not have went. 
Sure I could feel those 2 beers chasing that bird. Compared to how I feel by five pm under normal circumstance it wasn't that bad.
Key words are normal circumstance and in my case drinking on jobs is anything but normal. a lot of times we are offered beer by the homeowner. The Irish guy was the only time I accepted and I was sort of forced. You Irish guys. Seriously, he wasn't going to let us go.
Its is also true normal ,for one guy I know, to drain a small bottle of Jd in one shot. The next size down from 750ml. I am not that tough.
Go ahead, tear me a new one.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 8, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Huh?



I think they have a learning curve problem here, there is another post with nothing in it but a sig. Or she is trying to be cryptic.

Or maybe a dig at my sorta backing Nels up. I don't agree with the treatment, but I give him credit for trying to learn new things.And he does not call himself an arborist.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 8, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I think they have a learning curve problem here, there is another post with nothing in it but a sig. Or she is trying to be cryptic.
> 
> Or maybe a dig at my sorta backing Nels up. I don't agree with the treatment, but I give him credit for trying to learn new things.And he does not call himself an arborist.



She is somehow trying to sell software like this.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 8, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> BTW rope and SL: my grams had the perfect solution for those snakes,
> its called the spaded shovel!



Well sure if you're a wimp. Last summer we caught (and released) over 92 snakes. 56 of them rattle snakes. Part of my interest comes from breeding them, the rest is just the coolness of them. If you have the time and room you can make tons of money off of breeding certain species and depending on what they look like. Example, regular Western Hognose, $45. An Albino Western Hognose, $1,300-$1,500. And that's just the lower end of the spectrum, there are some snakes on the market that bring up to $20,000 or more. I have a combined total of $3200 in reptiles. Now someone tell me snakes are no good.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 8, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I kilt a rattler... an et it. we were hiking for about 2 weeks in the monongahalia region when the sob scared the crap out of us. I screamed for my mommy and bashed its head in right quick. We charred it up for supper... it was NASTY though some Old Bay would have helped.
> Some guy showed my how to make a necklace out of the rattle. I don't have it anymore more.



I'm being honest when I say, I did not believe you on that post until I looked it up. I was about to bash you because rattle snakes are only found in North, Central, and South America. I thought were talking about the other side of the globe until I remembered that Pennsylvania is one of many regions in the east and north east where the Timber rattle snake can be found. I looked in my Audubon book to be sure. I envy you for coming across it. We do not have them in this part of Texas, plus they are illegal to own in Texas, but not sure why though.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 8, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> I'm being honest when I say, I did not believe you on that post until I looked it up. I was about to bash you because rattle snakes are only found in North, Central, and South America. I thought were talking about the other side of the globe until I remembered that Pennsylvania is one of many regions in the east and north east where the Timber rattle snake can be found. I looked in my Audubon book to be sure. I envy you for coming across it. We do not have them in this part of Texas, plus they are illegal to own in Texas, but not sure why though.



Not only that but I had a girlfriend who had a rattlesnake. She would get mad at me and throw my keys in the tank. Someone finally came along and threw her in the tank, the drunk tank... poor girl.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 8, 2008)

She also had a small ball python thay got out and was never seen again. A few weeks later the downstairs neighbor showed up missing a cat... we are not sure either but...

I think the eastern diamond back is what she had, it was pretty big, not as big as the boa my roomates had at another time.
They kept this thing in the bathtub. I say "kept" in the modest of ways. I was sitting in the living room when I spied low movement by the hall doorway. I got up and grabbed my 80 pound shepard just as the two were about to collide. The snake was moving so fast in a straight line, so was the dog, right at each other. It head was up and it was serious. I could see the power in the snake, the dog was just curious and wanted to play. Man, that snake would have hit that dog and wrapped him upso fast I would have had to get a kitchen knife. This snake left turds bigger than a great dane.
This is all really nothing though. My daycare had a cougar. Used to walk it down the street like a dog. It may sound odd and I have trouble believing it but my childhood friends remember too. My daycare was in the home of the Armbriester's, we lived in Narberth, Pa. They had a cougar and a big ass boa too. We played red light green light and ate pudding.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 8, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Not only that but I had a girlfriend who had a rattlesnake. She would get mad at me and throw my keys in the tank.



 A snake call I had 2 years ago, and the girl whom I met 1 week before that said she wanted to go with me, so I said sure, just stand back out of the way. It was a 5' diamond back in a large garden. Caught the rattler after 10 minutes of looking around. As soon as she saw it, she ran to my truck got in, shut the door, and locked it. had to drop her off, go back and get the snake (which I put in a snake bag) so I could let it go in the country. She refused to ride in the truck even with the snake sitting in the bed. Strange part though, is the boas, hognoses, and Goliath Tarantula did not bother her. I guess it was the venomous part of a rattle snake that freaked her out.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 8, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I think the eastern diamond back is what she had....
> ....This snake left turds bigger than a great dane.



The eastern is the biggest rattle snake in the world averaging 8-9 feet in length. I want one so, SO... SO... GIVE MY LEFT [email protected] FOR IT... (wait, uhhh, maybe not that bad) VERY BADLY.
That's nothing a full grown 290 lb. Burmese Python can fill 2 5 gallon buckets if eating a 60 lb. pig once a month


----------



## treemandan (Nov 8, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> The eastern is the biggest rattle snake in the world averaging 8-9 feet in length. I want one so, SO... SO... GIVE MY LEFT [email protected] FOR IT... (wait, uhhh, maybe not that bad) VERY BADLY.
> That's nothing a full grown 290 lb. Burmese Python can fill 2 5 gallon buckets if eating a 60 lb. pig once a month



YEAH! That what it was! Burmese. It was quite a monster. Oh did it stink! It sure did not seem to like having my dog around. 
Those roomates also had some kind of poisonous gecko are something but it died real quick thankfully.
They didn't really have any money to feed the snake either so I had to hunt pigeons with a BB gun to keep it from eating anybody. It went through some pigeons. I shot one out of a palm tree and it flew and landed on the neighbors house. Like any good hunter I followed for the kill and took aim. The guy came running out all po'ed. I told him " Buddy, if I don't feed this dam snake it will eat your kids". Really, I know I should have not pointed the gun at the house but MAN I was desparate to feed this snake. It was a menance far worse than me. If it ever had gotten out of the house hungry... who knows. It was a college party house so anything could have happened.
This one punk rock dude passed out with his head in the toilet. He had no idea what was in the tub behind him til it woke his drunk arse up and he came running out screaming cause it tried to get friendly. He then passed out in a chair and we set his mohawk on fire... he slept through that.

I like to go to the islands and watch all the iguanas. They are a trip. Like squerils. So many running around and tearing the place up.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 10, 2008)

treemandan said:


> YEAH! That what it was! Burmese. It was quite a monster. Oh did it stink! It sure did not seem to like having my dog around.
> Those roomates also had some kind of poisonous gecko are something but it died real quick thankfully.
> They didn't really have any money to feed the snake either so I had to hunt pigeons with a BB gun to keep it from eating anybody. It went through some pigeons. I shot one out of a palm tree and it flew and landed on the neighbors house. Like any good hunter I followed for the kill and took aim. The guy came running out all po'ed. I told him " Buddy, if I don't feed this dam snake it will eat your kids". Really, I know I should have not pointed the gun at the house but MAN I was desparate to feed this snake.



One of my buddies has 2 albino burmese pythons that he breeds and sells the babies. He usually feeds each one 10 10 lb. rabbits. When he has the money he feeds them each one a 45 - 55 lb. pig. The venomous lizard would be a gila monster, one of two venomous lizards in the world. They can be found through out parts of Arizonia and the south west.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 10, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> One of my buddies has 2 albino burmese pythons that he breeds and sells the babies. He usually feeds each one 10 10 lb. rabbits. When he has the money he feeds them each one a 45 - 55 lb. pig. The venomous lizard would be a gila monster, one of two venomous lizards in the world. They can be found through out parts of Arizonia and the south west.



Gila bad azz lizard indeedy good they don't produce like snakeheads!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 10, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Gila bad azz lizard indeedy good they don't produce like snakeheads!



And right again, Gila. They made a cage from an old tv and put the thing in there and fed it canned dog food. It died a few days later. THANK GOD!
I have entertained the thought of having and iguana as a pet but I would rather have a bunny rabbit.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 10, 2008)

treemandan said:


> And right again, Gila. They made a cage from an old tv and put the thing in there and fed it canned dog food. It died a few days later. THANK GOD!
> I have entertained the thought of having and iguana as a pet but I would rather have a bunny rabbit.



I can catch you a cotton tail I have a gazilain on the farm


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 10, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> I'm being honest when I say, I did not believe you on that post until I looked it up. I was about to bash you because rattle snakes are only found in North, Central, and South America. I thought were talking about the other side of the globe until I remembered that Pennsylvania is one of many regions in the east and north east where the Timber rattle snake can be found. I looked in my Audubon book to be sure. I envy you for coming across it. We do not have them in this part of Texas, plus they are illegal to own in Texas, but not sure why though.



We have them here big uns and they would rather bite than rattle:jawdrop:
We also have a rare variety called the rock rattler which is similar to the pigmy I had a feller tell me he would give top dollar if I caught one but have yet to see one. Pigmy's are very common here and I have a friend that almost died of ones bite!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 10, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I can catch you a cotton tail I have a gazilain on the farm



My bro and I raised dutch rabbits. At one time we had well over 100. Sold em for meat mostly. My bets frineds dad bought 6 for his wedding. Hold em up by thier hind legs and WHAM in the back of the neck. I built the spit.
We would take them to auction and the Italian Market in South Philly which is now the mexican market ... its still in South Philly though


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 10, 2008)

treemandan said:


> My bro and I raised dutch rabbits. At one time we had well over 100. Sold em for meat mostly. My bets frineds dad bought 6 for his wedding. Hold em up by thier hind legs and WHAM in the back of the neck. I built the spit.
> We would take them to auction and the Italian Market in South Philly which is now the mexican market ... its still in South Philly though



Ohhhhhh yeah rabbit good just got to get out the woolves!
I love wabbit my mouths watering ok chit enough I am going to go kill one!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 10, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ohhhhhh yeah rabbit good just got to get out the woolves!
> I love wabbit my mouths watering ok chit enough I am going to go kill one!



Its really quite good, Mine were fat and juicy. Tender, succulent and divine. Nothing like rattlesnake.

" sum folk won't eat a snake but some folk will
like Cletus, the slack jawed yokel"


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 10, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Its really quite good, Mine were fat and juicy. Tender, succulent and divine. Nothing like rattlesnake.
> 
> " sum folk won't eat a snake but some folk will
> like Cletus, the slack jawed yokel"



Rattler is good but rabbit is better but coon ain't all bad
never duck though!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 11, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Rattler is good but rabbit is better but coon ain't all bad never duck though!




Carnivore will always taste different and be tougher, needing more long, slow cooking to break down the connective tissue. Kinda like doing a pork roast in a slow cooker.

When i was in the USMC we would put snake in a pot/dutch oven for a slow cook over a banked fire. Depended on how we got into the field and who wanted to hump what in for how long 

Rabbit tastes real good, especially if you fatten them up with oats and corn before "harvest"


----------



## treemandan (Nov 11, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Carnivore will always taste different and be tougher, needing more long, slow cooking to break down the connective tissue. Kinda like doing a pork roast in a slow cooker.
> 
> When i was in the USMC we would put snake in a pot/dutch oven for a slow cook over a banked fire. Depended on how we got into the field and who wanted to hump what in for how long
> 
> Rabbit tastes real good, especially if you fatten them up with oats and corn before "harvest"



Surely you can't say that all those Marines and nary a crockpot? Alright that was lame but let me tell you I had so many rabbit hides I built some underwear out of em. Very supple skin and the fur? Oh it was like heaven. I walked around the neighborhood knocking on doors and people gave me candy.
We were around ten and 11, my brother and I, and I don't know how we came about having all those rabbits. I can't eat that kind of stuff anymore cause my wife will sit across the table and put a look on. I guess that's why chicken is so poplar. Its ugly, kill it. But the bunnies? That would be a hard sell at Giant even though most people like it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 11, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I can't eat that kind of stuff anymore cause my wife will sit across the table and put a look on. I guess that's why chicken is so poplar.



Mine is the same way. A guy down the road sells rabbits but Diane says that there is enough pork, chicken and beef at the store...


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 11, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Mine is the same way. A guy down the road sells rabbits but Diane says that there is enough pork, chicken and beef at the store...



My wife says, go get me a rabbit I have trained her well:monkey:


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 11, 2008)

treemandan said:


> And right again, Gila. They made a cage from an old tv and put the thing in there and fed it canned dog food. It died a few days later. THANK GOD!
> I have entertained the thought of having and iguana as a pet but I would rather have a bunny rabbit.



canned dog food? WTF! It should have been fed chicken eggs (yolk and white, but not the shell) or adult mice. I'm assuming they did not know how to take care of it.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 11, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> canned dog food? WTF! It should have been fed chicken eggs (yolk and white, but not the shell) or adult mice. I'm assuming they did not know how to take care of it.



See? Let it not be said I am the only nut around here cause I said " poisonous lizard living in an old TV set in your bedroom? WTF!?" The dog food didn't surprise me at all.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 11, 2008)

treemandan said:


> See? Let it not be said I am the only nut around here cause I said " poisonous lizard living in an old TV set in your bedroom? WTF!?" The dog food didn't surprise me at all.



trust me you're not the only nut. need proof? okay then heres an answer.

1- 5' diamond back in my bedroom
1- 2' prairie rattler in back room where the other animals are)
1- 13" (18" full grown) Goliath tarantula in my bedroom also

plus to many other animals to describe right now.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 11, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> trust me you're not the only nut. need proof? okay then heres an answer.
> 
> 1- 5' diamond back in my bedroom
> 1- 2' prairie rattler in back room where the other animals are)
> ...



are you allowed to keep stuff like that in Texas? Here? No. I would think you would need a liscense or something.
My old girlfriend having that rattlesnake was agin the law.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 11, 2008)

treemandan said:


> are you allowed to keep stuff like that in Texas? Here? No. I would think you would need a liscense or something.
> My old girlfriend having that rattlesnake was agin the law.



You get what's called a "dangerous animals permit" from parks and wildlife department. It allows you to have rattlers, gaboon vipers (a friend has 1), cobras (me and a buddy own one), tigers, lions, and even bears. cost a lot, and it takes a while to get because of what it alllows you to have. Back ground checks are mandatory and in some cases an interview. Reptile wise though you have to have it for anything venomous. even if its a venomoid like our cobra.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 11, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> You get what's called a "dangerous animals permit" from parks and wildlife department. It allows you to have rattlers, gaboon vipers (a friend has 1), cobras (me and a buddy own one), tigers, lions, and even bears. cost a lot, and it takes a while to get because of what it alllows you to have. Back ground checks are mandatory and in some cases an interview. Reptile wise though you have to have it for anything venomous. even if its a venomoid like our cobra.



what happened to th eguy who had his fingers cut off?


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 11, 2008)

treemandan said:


> what happened to th eguy who had his fingers cut off?



Huh?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 11, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> Huh?



Sorry. Jslandscaping post that today in the injury section. Simular names, got cornfused myself for a minute.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 11, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Sorry. Jslandscaping post that today in the injury section. Simular names, got cornfused myself for a minute.



It's okay, happens to everyone sooner or later.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 11, 2008)

treemandan said:


> are you allowed to keep stuff like that in Texas? Here? No. I would think you would need a liscense or something.
> My old girlfriend having that rattlesnake was agin the law.



Law ha ha ha so having a Krait is illegal but swimming the rio
is aight?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 11, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Law ha ha ha so having a Krait is illegal but swimming the rio
> is aight?



Allright, my turn... HUH?


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 11, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Allright, my turn... HUH?



I think he's referring to a sea krait, also a very deadly snake. 

"Swimming the rio is aight" my turn.... HUH? 
you mean the rio grande or something else?


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 11, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> I think he's referring to a sea krait, also a very deadly snake.
> 
> "Swimming the rio is aight" my turn.... HUH?
> you mean the rio grande or something else?



No I was referring to the Indian krait land variety very deadly but
a mild disposition!

Rio illegal grande of course. lock up all politicians
for breaking the laws of our land.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 12, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> trust me you're not the only nut.


This does not make you a nut, just a 20 year old kid 

Cant smell the snakes, he's not changed *his* bedding in 3 months!


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 17, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> This does not make you a nut, just a 20 year old kid
> 
> Cant smell the snakes, he's not changed *his* bedding in 3 months!



Every one else says I'm nuts, crazy, or have issues. My personal favorite, "you have those because why?"


----------

